# Its a movie...



## zchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, my name is zach, and i believe i have dp. I just was reading about visual static and i came across dp.

I am 16, and dont have much of a history in drugs. I smoked weed and spice heavely for the month of mid-august/september, but am extremely interested in psychoactives. I have recently been trying to get my hands on some lsd, and tried to get shrooms but came up short. About two months ago i started questioning everything, and then it came to myself. Who am i? Do i even exist? I notice as i walk around it seems so unreal. Its like my vision is a camera in a first person movie. I then notice how i am moving. Why am i moving like this? How do i even move? I feel luke their is something more to what is there. I very much want to experience ego-death, and have recently came out as an athiest. I do plan on doing many psychoactives once im out of highschool, though. I also question if people even notice me. How do i know everyone who i talk to is real? How do i k ow if anything is real?

I cant really think of anything too traumatic that would cause this. I have a somewhat rough history with my dad. He is very aggressive and controllative, the definition of a type a personality. He broke past the tipping point when he found out i smoked though. He even threw me against the wall, but didnt do anything. I really didnt care about that, or anything to be honest. Im very laid back and relaxed. Nothing really ever bothers me.

Having researched psychedelics heavily for the last few months has made me want to experience ego death very much, and i am no longer afraid of physical death. I used to only think about death when i was going through my religious phase, but i am over it and what is beyond this reality i cant even begin to comprhened, but i very much am looking forward too it.

I am glad to be on this forum and i am excited for this experience


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

your gaping after shit you have not got any idea about how psychotic it can make you..If your laid back and relaxed ENJOY IT FOR FUCK SAKE!!

You make me pissed beyond belief. You actaully visit a DP forum with people who suffer day in and day out due to their loss of self and you WANT it?

I must ask how fucked up you are?

Go get a girlfriend and lick some C U N T instead of stamps you incredibly cretinized stoop for a man!


----------



## zchy (Feb 14, 2011)

TheGame said:


> your gaping after shit you have not got any idea about how psychotic it can make you..If your laid back and relaxed ENJOY IT FOR FUCK SAKE!!
> 
> You make me pissed beyond belief. You actaully visit a DP forum with people who suffer day in and day out due to their loss of self and you WANT it?
> 
> ...


You have no need to call me names. Like i saidi have researched these substances heavily. I do not plan to abuse these. I would do it probably once a month, if that. And do you even know what ego death is? Before you tell me to get a life know what i am talking about.

Btw i hate your username, i just lost the game


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

yes i know about ego-death. Its what people go trough to reach somekind of understanding of themselves and everything around them in the healthy sence. More over it is a state in witch one feels superior to others in terms of the confidence one gets from actually not having an ego to affect in the first place.

But man im telling you. Do drugs. Do them, LSD cant harm you right? no no this isnt a joke really...you've only got DP what could POSSIBLY go wrong right?

and what the hell do you mean you Lost the game?? :S


----------



## zchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Egodeath is no way is supposed to make you feel superior. It enables you to look at life without the tunnel vision of an ego. Everything is clear and unbiased. You get to make decisions and opinions yourself, not from what you have been told.

Drugs only make this process faster. I could achieve egodeath by years and years of steady meditation- which is do plan on doing- or i could take 2 blotters and achieve the same effect. Ive done my research. Its not meth, it wont kill me. I know what im getting into, im doing it to expand my mind-_my consciousness_.

And i lost the game. The game is where you cant think about the game, and if you do lose you have to say you lost. You can never not play the game.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## zchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Bad trips are caused by bad thoughts. If youre thinking" what if i have a bad trip?" your going to. If you think" im getting something good from this. Im going to change as a person." you will. Its all about the mindset.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

OMG, OK, Zach, I don't think we have that much conscious control over how our brain reacts to chemicals. I mean, you can drink tons of alcohol and will yourself not to get drunk but it ain't going to work. It will affect your brain regardless. Just saying - even though psychedelics can go either way, you're taking a very big risk here.


----------



## zchy (Feb 14, 2011)

No your mindset definitely controls your trip. You cant even begin to compare alcohol with psyches. Theyre two totally different substances.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Drugs are like pushing the accelerator and racing the engine. Will it be fun? Will it be safe? Can you stop before the engine breaks?

Unlike an accelerator, you can't just stop in a second (you can not remove the drug from your bloodstream instantly) when there are signs of trouble.

If you wish to experience 'ego death', that is your choice. But many on this forum have got stuck in a world that they now regret living in.

As for mind over matter (mind over drugs) - the concept is an illusion. Be careful. How about satisfying your wish just using your mind alone?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

There is no use in trying to motivate someone in not doing drugs if they have already decided that is what they wish to do.

But dont forget that we warned you when you have psychotic delusions your whole life that you wont ever get out of and subsequently ruin your whole life...

Good luck with the ego-death.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I can’t help but try to help – you never know.


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

zchy said:


> No your mindset definitely controls your trip. You cant even begin to compare alcohol with psyches. Theyre two totally different substances.


but you never actually tried any LSD or mushrooms, so you are telling everybody all this because of what you have read?

I have tried both and never had a bad trip, but I do think you have to have had tried something and experienced it before you can say for absolute sure anything about it

it's true LSD and mushrooms DO alter your consciousness, but a person who has DP already HAS an altered consciousness, so I am not so sure doing the drugs is a good thing

they are intense....very intense

I did them a long long time before I ended up with DP, so I can't say they contributed to my Dp or not

I think you should be very careful


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Let him try. If he cant recognize the dynamics of his already unstable brain then he wont listen to reason either...


----------

